# Grilled shrimp



## raastros2 (Apr 9, 2016)

Headed to store with helper to gather what we need for a afternoon full of soccer and baseball


----------



## raastros2 (Apr 9, 2016)

image.jpg



__ raastros2
__ Apr 9, 2016


----------



## raastros2 (Apr 9, 2016)

image.jpg



__ raastros2
__ Apr 9, 2016


----------



## raastros2 (Apr 9, 2016)

2 pounds of shrimp lemon and cracked peeper marinade












1460234753090670866392.jpg



__ raastros2
__ Apr 9, 2016


----------



## raastros2 (Apr 9, 2016)

Ready for a few hours in the fridge












1460235162415102962404.jpg



__ raastros2
__ Apr 9, 2016


----------



## raastros2 (Apr 9, 2016)

Eating mandarins till shrimp goes on grill 












image.jpg



__ raastros2
__ Apr 9, 2016


----------



## raastros2 (Apr 9, 2016)

All skewered up












image.jpg



__ raastros2
__ Apr 9, 2016


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 9, 2016)

Should be tasty!


----------



## raastros2 (Apr 9, 2016)

3 or 4 minutes on each side 












image.jpg



__ raastros2
__ Apr 9, 2016


----------



## raastros2 (Apr 9, 2016)

Maybe only 2 minutes on each side next time


----------



## b-one (Apr 9, 2016)

Maybe wrap them in bacon!Thumbs Up


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 10, 2016)

Yep, 1 1/2 to 2 minutes max.

They sure look good though!

Great helper you have there.

Al


----------



## raastros2 (Apr 10, 2016)

Shes my new favorite help......turned a year last weekend


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 10, 2016)

Very nice, great meal & even better help !  I remember back when you were getting ready for the new addition...  She's a cutie, congrats !   Thumbs Up


----------



## raastros2 (Apr 10, 2016)

Thanks waterinhole.....hence the reason i havent been around a whole lot lately


----------

